# Ultimate Rebuild for Finals 9/17



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

It's almost time for the RC Pro State Finals and we'll be getting the track tip top for the occasion. We are lucky to have the finals so close to home, being a two day race and all.

Signups will open tomorrow 8/24 on www.rcsignup.com

We will have a sick layout ready to be build on Saturday, Sept.17. Any and all help will be appreciated. Not only that, you'll get to have a preview of the layout before the big race.

The track will already be leveled and dirt will be ready to move. We have some tools, but you may want to pack gloves and your favorite shovel. We're excited about the layout and can't wait to see what Brian has in store for us!

Derick-


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Awesome.


----------



## marcusch (Nov 16, 2010)

Did something change? I see the finals as - Oct 8, 2011 RC Pro State Finals, Ultimate RC, Alvin Texas 1:00PM


----------



## Graydog328 (Mar 8, 2006)

I have the 8th on my calender, I think thats the original date.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm pretty sure he's just saying that on 9/17 they'll be rebuilding the track....not that the finals are on that day.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Hopefully it will be a little cooler for this rebuild than the last River Build. There is a lot more dirt to be moved at Ultimate. Either way, I will be there to lend a hand (and a shovel). Saw a few of Brian's layouts last night. They are coming along nicely.


----------



## monsterslash (Aug 4, 2010)

Will be there


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

I guess we'll try to be there too, just to keep all you electric guys from building an undrivable track!:biggrin:


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

Ducatibilt said:


> I guess we'll try to be there too, just to keep all you electric guys from building an undrivable track!:biggrin:


LOL


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

Isn't Sept. 17th the date of the September HARC race?


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

I didn't realized the date was HARC, but due to the race schedule, the rebuild must be done during that weekend for timely settling, packing, watering and tuning. I know I will still be out at the track working, but understand if others can't make it. Since this is a big track, i'm sure there will be plenty to do on Sunday the 18th as well.

Anybody who can't make it on the 17th due to HARC, please try to make it on Sunday the 18th. Any and all help is need and appreciated.

BTW, the sneak peak of the upcoming layout by Brian looks sweet!

Derick-


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

Alright. I'll try to get out there and help either Sat. or Sun.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Told the wife I will stay home this coming weekend to get all the honey dos done. I will be free and clear to help out on the 17th. Get the shovels ready.


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

No help needed on the 17th, just the 18th. Glen is tied up with a moto x race on the 17th so he will not be able to help with moving the heavy equipment. We will have the track flat with piles of dirt ready to build on Sunday, the 18th.

Any an all help is greatly appreciated on the 18th to get the track ready for the state series finals.


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

Tonight we will be prepping the track for the rebuild this weekend. We will be getting some work done on Saturday, but the bulk of it will be Sunday. If you have any energy left after HARC, come play in the dirt with us!


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

No rebuild today due to rain. We'll take care of it during the week when it dries up some.


----------



## TX_Punisher (Jul 16, 2011)

How's the rebuild going? When do you expect completion? 

Thanks


----------



## monsterslash (Aug 4, 2010)

*A sneek peek*

THE LAYOUT FOR RC PRO BROUGHT TO YOU FROM GLEN, KARL, AND LANCE


----------



## TonyLunaTic (Jul 3, 2010)

Track looks AWESOME!! GRREAT JOB!!

Question what tires work good out there, and is the track dirt loamy, chopped packed, or packed smooth? and what days are you open for practice. Thx


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

Awesome job guys.. Looks awesome.


----------



## monsterslash (Aug 4, 2010)

*Ultimate RC*

Info on track give me a call 281-627-1277 Lance


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

Looks fun. Good job!


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

Yep. Good work guys. Thanks. :cheers:


----------



## monsterslash (Aug 4, 2010)

*lap on the track*


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

man looks to be a fast track with hardly any wrecks. good job guys


----------



## TX_Punisher (Jul 16, 2011)

Man the layout is sweet and fast. 

Many thanks for Lance, Carl, and Glenn for all the hard work they've put into the track. A complete rebuild in that short period of time shows their dedication. Great job, guys!


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

TX_Punisher said:


> Man the layout is sweet and fast.
> 
> Many thanks for Lance, Carl, and Glenn for all the hard work they've put into the track. A complete rebuild in that short period of time shows their dedication. Great job, guys!


+1 to that! Lap times are about 30 secondish.


----------



## Triple Fail (Oct 2, 2011)

this is going to be a very fun race at my first new track


----------

